# Angora Triplets!!!



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey everybody,
So,a couple days ago I went out to find one of my does heavily contracting. I jugged her up and an hour later she was still having heavy contractions and starting to push really hard but nothing was happening. I got my fingers in her and tried to feel how the kid was positioned, but I couldn't even find a leg and there was nothing to get a grip on. I let my dad try and get it out, but he couldn't get it either. I have all these diagrams that I keep for bad birthing situations, but I couldn't tell what position the kid was in, so those were no help!! So, I got my hand in again and just pushed the kid back down into the uterus where I had room and as soon as I found a leg, I just pulled. Out came a buck! My doe had only ever had singles, so I thought she was done. Nope, out came a second, a tiny doe kid. Then a third doe kid. Looking back on it I think it was a breech, but the other kids pushing on it from behind was making it pretty hard to maneuver the kid. She is a small doe as it is! It was pretty crazy, first triplets born on the farm! I know many other breeds have trips pretty often, but they aren't too common in angoras so I am pretty excited. Just thought I'd share :-D
The one that doesn't look so hot is the buck that came out first, he was exhausted from the rough birth. But he is doing really well now!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just soooo sweet! Congrats!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh ! MY ! GOODNESS ! I'm in love !!!!! They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

So cute! I am waiting till sometime around June for two angora kids to wean, it helps , and hurts to see these pictures. I haven't seen to many angora posts much less about kidding. 

Wow, on the triplets ! Lucky you


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am glad he is okay he sure looked tuckered out there. They are all adorable, good job!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Great job!!! I do t even know you and I'm SO proud of you! Very cute babies


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

SO cute! I have nigora babies due soon. If they are half as cute and curly as yours I will be thrilled. Good job on the birthing. yikes.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow! They are beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Awww. They are so cute. Glad all is ok and congrats on all the cuteness.

My mom wants an angora so bad. I'm on the look out for a couple for her. They are so unusual, but I like them.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are so adorable! great job


----------

